# How Long Did it Take You to Get a Map You Like?!



## snapdragon (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm starting a new town and I have been resetting and resetting for a good map for HOURS AND HOURS. Last night and this morning!

I transferred all of my things to my sister's town, so due to that huge effort, I want to make sure I pick a map I really like. 

I am being picky and I do realize there is no such thing as a "perfect" town--but how much longer can this take?! ;_;


----------



## PeachyDesu (Dec 13, 2014)

It was the very first map for me.  Aside from some pesky rock positions which I couldn't have seen my map ended up suiting my needs perfectly.

I'm loving how my town is growing at the moment, and I hope you too can find a map that can make your ideal town a reality.


----------



## Noctis (Dec 13, 2014)

It took me more than a day. I almost thought I got lucky and found the perfect map on the first try but there was just too many rocks and the native fruit were oranges. I told myself do I really want this? nope. So I kept resetting and resetting. I almost came down to some other maps that were perfect but the rocks were getting too much in my way. Thankfully I found a great map, sadly not the perfect one, but I love it.

I think a perfect town would depend on you. Like the native fruit, the grass, locations of retail, town hall, specially the town plaza, the beach, do you want a private beach or not and such. Good luck on finding a good map!


----------



## Carole (Dec 13, 2014)

I like to re-start a lot, so I am working on my 11th town. That doesn't mean I'm not particular, though!  

Sometimes it takes me hours and hours. Other times, I have found a perfect map in the first try. The last time I thought I found a perfect town, and then went there and discovered that the town fruit was my least favorite and I hated the villagers. So, back to trying and it took me probably 3 hours.

Just keep working on it and you will find one you really like.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!!!! :3 

I finally found a map that I like...it's not my preferred fruit and I only like 1 of the villagers but I figure I can get them to move at some point  The map was the most important to me (especially the river placement for bridges), and the fruit, town hall/station color were secondary. I didn't care too much about fruit and it isn't great to have villagers I don't care for, but I am hoping I can eventually move them for my dreamies/preferred villagers ^^

I have a map I like a lot now--I *kind* of regret my house placement but it's not terrible so I am going to keep it (and every time I've made a town I was never satisfied with my house placement, so I just conclude that I'm bad at placing it haha). I seriously reset for 6-8 hours ;_;


----------



## *Facade* (Dec 13, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> I'm starting a new town and I have been resetting and resetting for a good map for HOURS AND HOURS. Last night and this morning!
> 
> I transferred all of my things to my sister's town, so due to that huge effort, I want to make sure I pick a map I really like.
> 
> I am being picky and I do realize there is no such thing as a "perfect" town--but how much longer can this take?! ;_;



Sadly, it actually didn't take me very long at all since I really didn't know until recently that you could actually change your map for your town layout lol :/ I wish I had known sooner though because I personally feel that the setup of my town could've been much better. It has potential, just probably not as much as I would've thought if I had kept changing maps earlier in the beginning to see what else was available aha. I do hear though that most people take a while to find a layout suitable for them. Some I have heard get the map they want quick. I think it may depend on luck and random choice, if I had to guess. I myself, personally do not have an 'eye' to see the bigger picture for the future of my town since I am not a careful planner, but moreso an improviser if you will lol x3 I guess trying to choose a layout wouldn't have worked for me so much anyways haha.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 13, 2014)

3 days. hours of painful resetting


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 13, 2014)

I picked one of the first set of maps. When I started my game I had no idea that you could reset. c:
I'm planning to get a third game for christmas though, and I'll definitely reset for a map there!


----------



## Megan. (Dec 13, 2014)

I chose the first map I got. At the time I didn't know about grass types and I didn't care what fruit I got. I still wouldn't care now to be honest, I'm not very picky.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 13, 2014)

My first copy of the game i didn't think of map resetting (villagers mattered more to me) so layout wasn't priority. I have the plaza in the center with the town hall right above so at least it's convenient. Only think that somewhat bugs me is that most of my animals live in the south half of my town on the other side of the river so it's hard to place PWP's down there. My second copy that i got yesterday i did do a bit of resetting but i got pretty frustrated after 3 hours so i eventually settled with one similar to my first town. Not pleased about my villagers either, only decent ones are Stitches, Diana and Phoebe.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> 3 days. hours of painful resetting



3 DAYS?! HOLY COW!!!! That is dedication right there!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlooBelle said:


> I picked one of the first set of maps. When I started my game I had no idea that you could reset. c:
> I'm planning to get a third game for christmas though, and I'll definitely reset for a map there!



Heh...I was thinking of getting a third copy too ^^;;


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 13, 2014)

snapdragon said:


> Heh...I was thinking of getting a third copy too ^^;;



I'm a bit obsessed. c,: Although my second copy is a cycling town, so I guess two towns isn't _that_ crazy.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 13, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> I'm a bit obsessed. c,: Although my second copy is a cycling town, so I guess two towns isn't _that_ crazy.



Haha no that's true, a cycling town is different!


----------



## Mayor B (Dec 13, 2014)

it took me quite awhile as I'm very indecisive and picky. I was a resident in my brothers town at first so I decided to get my own 3ds to be a mayor. I thought I got lucky on my first map so I just went with it. regretted it :c I saved too so I had to transfer all of my stuff back to my brothers town lol & make a new character. I think I resetted for a day & all night. ^-^ I think its worth it to get a good town you really like though! however long it takes.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 13, 2014)

I wasnt into QR and all the fun stuff when I picked my map!
I pick one of the first 4 and I still acutely love it


----------



## Camillion (Dec 13, 2014)

Took me 9 tries for my main thus the name Area9. My only criteria were Stitches and no pears/oranges so I guess I lucked out on placement. I love where everything is except Molly who will have to go someday. Other than that, Retail is right in the center, plaza is out of the way but still where I can see it, and the town is just cozy enough for it to feel small while having just enough room for desired pwps. I can't describe how much better this is than my old Versails x-x


----------



## al-tirah (Dec 16, 2014)

2 days...


----------



## ~Mae~ (Dec 16, 2014)

First for Paradiso, around 5-8th for Sakura


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 16, 2014)

It took about 4 resets for me. I'm not that picky. I just wanted a symmetrical river.


----------



## candiedapples (Dec 16, 2014)

I just went with one of the initial ones that Rover showed me. I was just looking for one pond, south flowing waterfall, beach on the right with private beach. And I liked how the train station, town hall, and plaza were in a row. The fruit, grass, and rocks were things I didn't care about. I think it's impressive to see what people come up with to pretty up maps that would seem to be undesirable or inconvenient.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 16, 2014)

Took me about 3 map swaps during the conversation with Rover when you start a new game...


----------



## rosabelle (Dec 16, 2014)

After my reset, I went through about 900+ maps and it took me a little over a day. LOL I was so sick of Rover's face. Good luck though! I hope you find a map you like.


----------



## Radda (Dec 16, 2014)

Froogie reseted for me so I guess 7 hours?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 16, 2014)

I got exactly what I wanted on the first try.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 16, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> After my reset, I went through about 900+ maps and it took me a little over a day. LOL I was so sick of Rover's face. Good luck though! I hope you find a map you like.



900+?!??! Oh my gosh I would have lost it haha  yeah after re-setting for my map and then plot setting 5 villagers I would be fine with never seeing Rover's face again ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> I got exactly what I wanted on the first try.



Lucky!!!


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 17, 2014)

I looked through all 3, all of them looked good- well, compared to the previous 3 iterations of Animal Crossing, so I picked the first one since none really looked bad (certainly not like my City Folk game with a stupid tiny cliff about 4 squares wide separated by a cliff and the river :/).


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 17, 2014)

I've stuck with the first map I got, but sometimes I get a little jealous of really nice maps I see on island tours.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 17, 2014)

Astro Cake said:


> I've stuck with the first map I got, but sometimes I get a little jealous of really nice maps I see on island tours.



Good for you! As a serial re-starter (although I plan on keeping my current town), I'm sort of jealous of people that have original towns ^^


----------



## Loriii (Dec 17, 2014)

rosabelle said:


> After my reset, I went through about 900+ maps and it took me a little over a day. LOL I was so sick of Rover's face. Good luck though! I hope you find a map you like.



LOL 900! Really hardcore  I got my current layout in less than 50 resets in around 2 hours, I think xD Nooo, you can't get enough of Rover's face. Nah, just kidding


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 17, 2014)

My town was the first option I got from Rover, because at the time, I didn't know you could choose between different towns (I didn't even know that every town looked different). I had never played Animal Crossing before. I got really lucky because I am still really happy with my town. I like all the fruits, so having pear as my town fruit was okay for me. Plus: perfect pears are golden and look beautiful! I have two almost equally sized beaches. Also, I started with great villagers, like Wolfgang and Bluebear, who are my favorites. My grass is round, so I'm quite pleased with that, too.

I've never considered resetting. I don't judge people who do, but personally I feel like it would be a waste since I've already put so much time and effort into my town. My town will always be a WIP, but I like it that way. If it were 'perfect' or 'done', the game would be boring and useless.


----------



## Ettienne (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe an hour or so? I just wanted one that appealed to me. Mine's low on space, but I'm happy with it. It's not about how much space you are given, but what you choose to do with it.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 17, 2014)

I just picked one of the maps that was given to me when I first started up the game. I love it though


----------



## uncle (Dec 17, 2014)

I picked the third or so map that it gave me. The layout was important but the fruit or where the rocks were didn't matter so much to me.


----------



## Oddity (Dec 17, 2014)

I picked one of the first ones that Rover offered. Not ideal, I actually really hated it at first but since I saw Ankha and Genji when I stepped off the train, I decided to keep it because I knew Anhka would be a valuable asset to acquiring a future dreamie. I also didn't like the character face I ended up with. I thought that's what I wanted when looking at the guides... But then changed my mind. But I grew to love what I have and that goes for the map as well.

I will say that after putting some work and building the 3 bridges, I think it's gonna look awesome and I'm in the process of crossing some flowers to get a ton of hybrids. Next will be trees and PWPs. I was really inspired when I visited an amazing Japanese Dream Town the other day. They didn't have a perfect map nor did they try to plot-reset their villagers into straight lines but their town was no less STUNNING. I hardly noticed what the map looked like after I was already immersed into the town.


----------



## Stitched (Dec 17, 2014)

I settled for my map.  Square grass and oranges I could deal with.
There's like seven permanent rocks though, which I could definitely do without.  But I like the layout enough.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Haha I was super picky lol! Though I suppose not quite as much as I could have been.

I wanted a private spot for my house, apples (cos perfect apples are awesome!), south facing Waterfall, neutral coloured Station/Town Hall, a large space for all of my plot resetted villagers to go and an out of the way Plaza! I got everything plus a lovely smooth river (which I adore) though I could have done with an extra pond (only have the one) and less rocks (I have 8 if you can believe that!)

I was never worried about grass type or east/west facing beach and lucked out by getting a private beach anyway! I love figuring out what PWP's and plants should go in different areas so I've had my map set up as to how I want it from day one, just sans the actual PWP's as I'm still deciding on all my final dreamies and need PWP's to make plot resetting not quite so tedious!


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 17, 2014)

Rochelle said:


> Haha I was super picky lol! Though I suppose not quite as much as I could have been.
> 
> I wanted a private spot for my house, apples (cos perfect apples are awesome!), south facing Waterfall, neutral coloured Station/Town Hall, a large space for all of my plot resetted villagers to go and an out of the way Plaza! I got everything plus a lovely smooth river (which I adore) though I could have done with an extra pond (only have the one) and less rocks (I have 8 if you can believe that!)
> 
> I was never worried about grass type or east/west facing beach and lucked out by getting a private beach anyway! I love figuring out what PWP's and plants should go in different areas so I've had my map set up as to how I want it from day one, just sans the actual PWP's as I'm still deciding on all my final dreamies and need PWP's to make plot resetting not quite so tedious!



I was super picky too--the number one thing I cared about was the river! Everything else was secondary. I hate the super winding rivers with too many dips and bumps--I know that's a strange thing to care about! But it's the main divider of the town, so I wanted to make sure it felt "even" ^^;


----------



## useyourdrill (Dec 17, 2014)

Two tries. I just wanted a map with the river on the right side of the town, that was all that I cared about. I had good starting villagers too, which was lucky.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Dec 19, 2014)

I chose the second map from the list. I do like it, but sometimes I feel a little regret. My river runs diagonally, so there's a small strip of land at the top where there's not much room to put anything. I just have some trees and flowers there. That's the only thing that bothers me. However, I've put so much time into my town that I would hate to restart. Besides, no matter what, there will always be something small that can be seen as a flaw. It's a case of "the grass is always greener," you know?


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

Two tries and I got a layout I was satisfied with.


----------



## Fairytale (Dec 19, 2014)

3 weeks. It's not fun at all. I hate Rover, right now I just grabbed a map and it's very close to perff


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 19, 2014)

Fairytale said:


> 3 weeks. It's not fun at all. I hate Rover, right now I just grabbed a map and it's very close to perff



GAH! 3 weeks?! Glad you found something!!!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Like 15 minutes.
Also with villagers I want as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fairytale said:


> 3 weeks. It's not fun at all. I hate Rover, right now I just grabbed a map and it's very close to perff



Jesus.

How much free time do you guys get?


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 19, 2014)

I liked my first map.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 19, 2014)

Couple days of resetting.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Dec 21, 2014)

It didn't take me that long-under an hour for sure!


----------



## Starlightz (Dec 21, 2014)

It took me about 2-3 hours. I knew what I wanted, so I was being pretty picky xD
What took the longest was to find that darn plaza right in the middle of the map. Anyways, I wish you lots of luck towards finding your perfect map


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 21, 2014)

My map was one of the ones I was offered by Rover as I didn't even know you could reset for different ones. Even now, I still really love my map. ^-^


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Dec 22, 2014)

First Cart took me about 20 minutes and the second took me about 2 hours


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 22, 2014)

When I reset 2 months ago, it took me about 12 hours or so. It only took that long because I had a fruit and river requirement. I honestly believe if I didn't have those two requirements together, that I would've been done within a few hours. I also didn't manage to get the map I wanted. I had a specific map in mind.
I did get second best though, with everything I wanted in it. The only thing that bothers me, is all the rocks everywhere. There are WAYYYYYY too many rocks everywhere and in terrible places too. I just let it go and work around them, because I sure as hell am not gonna reset again. **** transferring all my money and items again.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 22, 2014)

When I made my town I didn't know you could reset and you'd get more options so I think I picked the third one that was shown and stuck with it.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Dec 22, 2014)

3 tries for Eroski.

Back then I resetted 140+ times for a town, so I'm sticking with this one.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 22, 2014)

Atsushicchi said:


> 3 tries for Eroski.
> 
> Back then I resetted 140+ times for a town, so I'm sticking with this one.



140+?! I don't think I had that many...how many hours did that take?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 22, 2014)

Trust me, it took a heck of a long time for me too. I am very picky so not only do I look for a good layout in a map, but I also want specific colors of the town hall and train station. No matter how perfect the map layout is, I will not live in a town with oddly colored town hall or train station. It just bugs me. And yes, I know you can renovate them, but even inside it's whatever color it is outside. It took me several days of resetting nonstop to get the map that I'm okay with. That is currently Starfall today. And it's still not perfect. The town hall is green but I wanted it to be blue. I was just okay with green because it's my second favorite option. And the beach sucks. It is the most tiny, narrow beach I have ever seen on a map. Oh well.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 22, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Trust me, it took a heck of a long time for me too. I am very picky so not only do I look for a good layout in a map, but I also want specific colors of the town hall and train station. No matter how perfect the map layout is, I will not live in a town with oddly colored town hall or train station. It just bugs me. And yes, I know you can renovate them, but even inside it's whatever color it is outside. It took me several days of resetting nonstop to get the map that I'm okay with. That is currently Starfall today. And it's still not perfect. The town hall is green but I wanted it to be blue. I was just okay with green because it's my second favorite option. And the beach sucks. It is the most tiny, narrow beach I have ever seen on a map. Oh well.



Haha, I was picky about the train station and town hall colors at first too. Luckily, they're both blue so I don't have like a red train station and a yellow town hall  I wanted a different native fruit (I ALWAYS GET PEARS!!!) though! But since my main concern was the river, I felt like I had to choose the map I have now, otherwise who knows how long the re-setting would have continued on!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I just didn't want to have a map where one part of the beach doesn't have a ramp...that is so inconvenient!


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 22, 2014)

I recently reset my town.. I was probably doing it about 1.5 hrs on and off every night for about 4 days in total.  I seriously hated Rover lol


----------



## Starlightz (Dec 22, 2014)

Rika092 said:


> I recently reset my town.. I was probably doing it about 1.5 hrs on and off every night for about 4 days in total.  I seriously hated Rover lol



Yes! I feel like I could almost recite Rover's little speech when you first start a new town because I reset too much xD


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 22, 2014)

I didn't have time to reset for a perfect map - I just needed to start playing!!


----------



## Cudon (Dec 22, 2014)

Triceras was meant to be a cycling town so I  wasn't really picky. I do remember wanting a green townhall and I did reset alot for good starters to cycle out but overall I wasn't really picky. But I lucked out ! I love the town hall and plaza spots, right color station/hall for my town and none of the rivers ****ed me over. Very little stones too

Yet the town I actually reset for ends up having 3 annoying rivers and atleast 5 stones. The river placements suck too since they really kill an area I would have loved to work with (theyre all really close to eachother) The hall is just by the rivers so making anything special by that area is hard aaannnnd the plaza is kind of in an awkward corner. Not gonna reset though since I do like the river forming 2 perfect areas for small towns. The zigzag river does leave me with very little space to work with but eh its post apocalyptic, **** aint supposed to be perfect. Just let me pray I can find good places for the police and campsite


I remember tricera taking like 6h and apocalia 8h


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Triceras was meant to be a cycling town so I  wasn't really picky. I do remember wanting a green townhall and I did reset alot for good starters to cycle out but overall I wasn't really picky. But I lucked out ! I love the town hall and plaza spots, right color station/hall for my town and none of the rivers ****ed me over. Very little stones too
> 
> Yet the town I actually reset for ends up having 3 annoying rivers and atleast 5 stones. The river placements suck too since they really kill an area I would have loved to work with (theyre all really close to eachother) The hall is just by the rivers so making anything special by that area is hard aaannnnd the plaza is kind of in an awkward corner. Not gonna reset though since I do like the river forming 2 perfect areas for small towns. The zigzag river does leave me with very little space to work with but eh its post apocalyptic, **** aint supposed to be perfect. Just let me pray I can find good places for the police and campsite
> 
> ...



Haha funny how that happens? You don't try and you get something good, you really try and it's the most difficult thing in the world ^^ yeah...I think mine took about 8 hours too @@


----------



## debinoresu (Dec 22, 2014)

idk a few tries i was just ready to play the game and got impatient


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 22, 2014)

I just chose the best one I could find, because I didn't feel like trying over and over to get a good one. Mine's okay, but I used to have a town with the plaza right behind the town hall, and that was useful. I'm still trying to figure out my daily rock smashing route, but I still have to remember where everything is. I don't like the beach, it's in two parts. To go from one part of the beach to the other, I either have to use a wetsuit (which I don't have at the moment) or go halfway across the town, cross a bridge, then come back down.


----------

